# Ear hair....



## harrysmom (Sep 28, 2007)

Harry always has a lot of hair in his ears. Sometimes his ears seem to bother him. The vet has checked
his ears several times and sees no evidence of infection... they said that maybe it's allergy related.
The vet tech has removed the hair in Harry's ears a few times, and that seems to make his ears feel
better.... but I can't stand watching her pull the hair out of his ears. She says that doesn't hurt him...
but I can't imagine how it doesn't hurt.

Anyway, my question is, since I am attempting to do all of Harry's grooming now.... can I use small
rounded tip scissors and cut the hair out of his ears, rather then pull it (which I won't do)? 

Debbie


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

If he has a ton of ear hair like my Soda, a little plucking every few weeks will go a long way. Purchase R7 Ear powder. Sprinkle a pinch on the hairs. You can use your fingers and just pull a little out. You do not have to pluck it clean, just get a little out so it isn't so bothersome to him. If you just trim the hair, it won't address the fact that his ear canal is plugged with it. Soda is the only dog I have who has so much ear hair that it really plugs up if I don't pluck.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

As JMM said, R7 ear powder is the best. If you put a little puff in his ear, then use your thumb and forefinger, the hair in the ear canal will come out really easily. Honestly, it won't even feel like it's attached. It's the hair on the flap that is painful to pull out and shouldn't be done.


----------



## harrysmom (Sep 28, 2007)

Thanks for the advice... the snow has stopped and the road looks clear... so I'm heading out to the 
store to get the ear powder right now.

Debbie


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

I cannot tell you how glad that I just read all of this good advice regarding ear hair. Our Vet recommended that I take Chrissy to our Groomer to have her ear hair removed. I was a bit hesitant and now I too will go out and get R7 Ear Powder and remove it myself, a little bit at a time. 

Thanks to all of you who offered your suggestions and advice. This Forum is absolutely priceless as far as the advice, recommendations, and suggestions are concerned, not to mention all of the care and concern that is offered daily for all of those in need of it.

Snuggle's & Chrissy's Mom


----------



## krisT (Sep 13, 2008)

Very good to know! I have asked groomers to do it but it never seems to be a priority. I never knew it was that easy!


----------



## GreenFuzzer (Jun 16, 2007)

BTW the R7 is the same stuff the groomers use when they pluck ear hair. When done try to wipe out any loose powder, at least for Gracie she likes it better when I do that. It sounds worse then it is but like others say those hairs just come right out with no problem.


----------



## madden (Jan 15, 2009)

I was terrified too. Just today I used tweezers and plucked them out while my BF held him down. He stayed pretty still and didn't make any noise like he was in pain so everything worked out fine. I'm going to go buy that powder instead because I'm scared he might move and I might stab him in his little ear. Better safe then sorry.


----------



## carencarcia (Jan 23, 2009)

QUOTE (JMM @ Jan 28 2009, 12:23 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=714690


> If he has a ton of ear hair like my Soda, a little plucking every few weeks will go a long way. Purchase R7 Ear powder. Sprinkle a pinch on the hairs. You can use your fingers and just pull a little out. You do not have to pluck it clean, just get a little out so it isn't so bothersome to him. If you just trim the hair, it won't address the fact that his ear canal is plugged with it. Soda is the only dog I have who has so much ear hair that it really plugs up if I don't pluck.[/B]


 :aktion033: Thanks also. I had the same question. I really never pulled any hair out of Gracie,s ears and I was wondering how to do that gently without feeling resistance from pulling the hair. I'll go try R7. Do you know of a good ear cleaner as weel to prevent infection?


----------



## vjw (Dec 20, 2006)

Just wanted to mention that a lot of groomers are not plucking ear hair now, so I asked my Vet. what his opinion was. He said he was taught in Vet. school to NOT pluck ear hair unless it's causing a problem. (He's a young Vet.)





Joy


----------



## SicilianRose (Jun 8, 2008)

I remember when my old vet showed me how to remove the ear hair and she didn't use the powder.  I hated seeing Daisy go through it so I stopped her. When I found out about the powder, I went out bought it and OMG it was not bad at all. I too swear by it.


----------



## vjw (Dec 20, 2006)

Ask your Vet about powders. 

Here's information from the Merck Veterinary Manual on "Otitis Externa" (inflammation/infection of the ear canal) that states that powders can form concretions in the ear canal and should not be used. See the fifth paragraph under the Treatment section. 

Also, the last sentence on this page says that ear hair should not be "routinely" plucked. When plucking is mentioned for ventilation and decreasing humidity in the "Maintenance Care" paragraph, it's for dogs with an infection. 

Link to Merck Veterinary Manual's "Otitis Externa"



Joy


----------



## harrysmom (Sep 28, 2007)

Joy,

Thanks for the additional information. I did buy the powder, but I haven't had a chance to do anything yet. Since
Harry's immune system is so suppressed form his meds... I think I'll wait and run it by the doctor before I
try anything.

Thanks again everyone!

Debbie


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

QUOTE (carencarcia @ Jan 30 2009, 06:47 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=716152


> QUOTE (JMM @ Jan 28 2009, 12:23 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=714690





> If he has a ton of ear hair like my Soda, a little plucking every few weeks will go a long way. Purchase R7 Ear powder. Sprinkle a pinch on the hairs. You can use your fingers and just pull a little out. You do not have to pluck it clean, just get a little out so it isn't so bothersome to him. If you just trim the hair, it won't address the fact that his ear canal is plugged with it. Soda is the only dog I have who has so much ear hair that it really plugs up if I don't pluck.[/B]


 :aktion033: Thanks also. I had the same question. I really never pulled any hair out of Gracie,s ears and I was wondering how to do that gently without feeling resistance from pulling the hair. I'll go try R7. Do you know of a good ear cleaner as weel to prevent infection?
[/B][/QUOTE]

JMM recommended Oticalm on another forum years ago and I swear by it.

http://www.entirelypets.com/oticalm4oz.htm..._utmk=168539810


----------



## daisyg (Jun 21, 2007)

I do this myself too only to Molly Dusty has no ear hair....he's the easy child! lol!

Molly gets a funky smell in her ears if I don't do this....I do it at least every three weeks(she's a hairy monster)....and then put some ear drops that work like a charm.

Daisy


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

Joy, if you'll note at the beginning of the thread, this is for plucking for dogs who need it due to extremely heavy hair growth in the ear. I agree with your recommendations, but my suggestions here are for those type of dogs. 

When using ear powder to pluck, you put a very light dusting ON THE HAIR, not down into the ear canal. You should not be using enough to get any significant amount down the ear canal.


----------



## vjw (Dec 20, 2006)

QUOTE (JMM @ Jan 31 2009, 05:34 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=716741


> Joy, if you'll note at the beginning of the thread, this is for plucking for dogs who need it due to extremely heavy hair growth in the ear. I agree with your recommendations, but my suggestions here are for those type of dogs.
> 
> When using ear powder to pluck, you put a very light dusting ON THE HAIR, not down into the ear canal. You should not be using enough to get any significant amount down the ear canal.[/B]





You're correct, but I thought the discussion was headed toward "routine" plucking and I wanted to post what I've heard/read to be the latest recommendations for that.





Joy


----------



## GreenFuzzer (Jun 16, 2007)

I have only used the R7 Ear Powder, but I am wondering if using the three step system is better or worse. My first thought is worse since it is putting more 'stuff' in and around the dogs ear, however I also know when products are made to go together they also at times work better when all is used. 

I am referring to the R7:
Step 1 Ear Powder
Step 2 Ear Cleaner
Step 3 Drying Ear Cream

I agree plucking should be done only when needed, however when it is needed should I switch to the 3 step system or just stick with using step 1?

Thanks.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

I just use the powder to pluck and routinely clean the ears with Oticalm ear cleanser.


----------



## prism (Dec 29, 2008)

QUOTE (JMM @ Jan 31 2009, 06:10 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=716857


> I just use the powder to pluck and routinely clean the ears with Oticalm ear cleanser.[/B]



You are always so helpful, JMM. I'll have to check out the Oticalm cleanser. My little guy has so much ear hair and he's had one too many ear infections because of it. I have plucked without the R7 powder and it was difficult. It is a 1000x easier on him and me if I use the R7 and just pull w/ my fingers. My vet said that unless I wanted to deal w/ constant ear infections, I will have to stay on top of this hair growth. I don't pluck every last hair out, just enough to get the air flowing and prevent dirt build up. I also use Epi-Otic cleanser weekly before his bath and we've been ear infection free every since I've been keeping it clear and clean.


----------



## 08chrissy08 (Sep 19, 2008)

Jazz has a TON of hair in his ears so his I keep plucked. Pixie has very little and I've never bothered with hers. If they ever start to cause problems, then I will, but so long as it stays this way I'll just leave them alone. I also clean their ears after baths so about every week to two weeks. So far, so good!


----------

